# Big Ass BBQ Party at Clay & Jackie's Oct 22nd



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Last summer over 100 people showed up, and it was a blast! Let's do it again!

Grilling over 100 pounds of my infamous charred pineapple-bourbon-allspice-chilpolte glazed chicken on a big smoker, over mesquite. I'll throw some hotdogs on for any picky kids (or adults!)


Friends, food, fun, good times, fishing, swimming, snorkeling, and general mayhem. Will be family friendly and can't wait to have a good time! Bring your fishin pole or cast net if you want to for off the dock, snorkel, rafts, etc., and of course a bathing suit. Will be nice and cool in the evening, so we'll have a fire out by the water in the evening too.


Bring your own chair, drinks, and cooler. Not required, but you are welcome to bring any side dish, appetizer, or desert if you would like. If it needs refrigeration please have room in your cooler as we won't have room for everything in the fridge. Also, the grill will be filled up non stop with the chicken, so nothing that would need to go on the grill. 


Our boat will be here, your welcome to come by boat and raft up.There will be a dive flag on our dock. You will have to raft up to other boats on the side because we are trying to keep the "play" area clear. It is very shallow, and depending on the tide may be as low as 2 foot of water coming in by boat. 


If you would like to come and don't know where we live, send me a message on here and I will send you the address, directions, and GPS coordinates to the dock. Just hate listing it publicly where anybody can see it.


We'll kick this thing off at 12 noon, and chicken will be done around 5pm! If it rains, we have room for close to 100 people under the house (on pilings) and inside.

If you decide to bring something, just post on here what your bringing, so others can see. And Miss Ultralight is bringing 100's of her awesome Jello shots! 


Jackie and I hope to see you all!


P.S. Also will have cash on hand, digital scales, and testing equipment. Any old, broken, or unwanted gold or silver, bring it and I'll give you a price you won't get in the store! Come party and go home with money!

And an add on....since out of 7 shark tourneys, this last weekend was the first time ever there wasn't a shark brought in by Saturday afternoon to prepare for the cook-up, Gavin suggested we do this one up for the BBQ. He and his wife Anastasia are going to take care of that for me, so on top of the chicken, there will be about 30 pounds of deep fried breaded shark Tiger Nuggets...with all the condiments on the side!!
View attachment 32405



Weather is looking fantastic, don't forget to bring your own chairs, drinks, and coolers. If you need directions, please don't wait till Friday to pm me, I'll be slammed busy and not have much time to answer! And PM would be be much better than text or phone call...I can copy and paste a lot easier on here.

And if yer swimmin or your kids are, bring a towel!

Can not wait! 

Also have additional parking this year, the big lots next to me, which is the driveway right before our private drive, is available. There will be signs, and there is a gate that connects to our driveway without walking back out to the street. Just please respect his property, no cigarette butts or beer cans or trash. Will also have a "shuttle service." Jackie's nephew will be on the riding mower with a trailer, and can transport coolers, chairs, etc. And you can even jump on the back if you want. 

Temps are dropping aqt night, so bring a pair of pants and a sweat shirt. There will be a fire out by the dock, and a 30,000 btu propane fire-pit thingy on the back deck.

Almost here!!!!

Here's some pics from last year.














View attachment 32405


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And here's the tiger shark we're cookin up too


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Today is the day!!! Got exactly 150 pounds of chicken quarters yesterday, gonna be on the smoker for about 4 hours then glazed and fired up for the last 1/2 hour.

Gonna be perfect out!!!! Took a break this morning sittin in the screened in porch, and this was the view!










Went out on the deck got another picture.









Water was like glass, so took a walk out on the dock just in time as the sun popped the horizon








Only got about 80 pounds of chicken last year, and we ran real close to runnin out. Yesterday Jackie hit up about 5 stores, and scored exactly 150 pounds of chicken quarters. Think we'll do good this year!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Damn Clay, if my mom wasnt in town Id be there. For those of you that dont know, Clays chicken is FANTASTIC. Seriously, there are many "good" steaks that I would turn down for his chicken!

Maybe I can sneak out a bit later...


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Damn Clay, if my mom wasnt in town Id be there. For those of you that dont know, Clays chicken is FANTASTIC. Seriously, there are many "good" steaks that I would turn down for his chicken!
> 
> Maybe I can sneak out a bit later...


 
+1

i told clay that...he said coming from a southerner to a yankee, it was the highest compliment...

plenty of time to show up folks...chicken won't be ready until around 5:00 or so and there will be a tv on with football and don't forget some awesome jello shots...

and most importantly, lots of good folks to get to know...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

JD! I've left you about 5 voice mails and 10 text!!! Call me sometime man! And bring your monm! But try and get over here!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

spotted this a day to late but it looked like everybody had a good time.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> Damn Clay, if my mom wasnt in town Id be there. For those of you that dont know, Clays chicken is FANTASTIC. Seriously, there are many "good" steaks that I would turn down for his chicken!
> 
> Maybe I can sneak out a bit later...


I'll second that. :thumbup: That BBQ chicken was the BEST!


----------

